# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  سوال در رابطه با تغییر رشته دانشگاه

## meysamkh766

سلام دوستان
من یه بار تو دانشگاه تغییر رشته دادم ، الان میخواستم دوباره برای کنکور ثبت نام کنم ولی میخواستم بدونم که میتونم دوباره تغییر رشته بدم یا نه ؟
چون من شنیدم که معافیت تحصیلی فقط دو بار صادر میشه که ینی یه بار فقط میتونی تغییر رشته بدی !!
کسی میتونه در این رابطه راهنماییم کنه ؟؟
راهی هست که من این کنکور هم شرکت کنم ؟ میترسم کلی زحمت بکشم یه رشته ای قبول بشم و دیگ نتونم برم ثبت نام  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## meysamkh766

کسی نیست کمکم کنه ؟

----------

